
Microsoft is infesting Windows 10 with annoying ads (2017) - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/17/14956540/microsoft-windows-10-ads-taskbar-file-explorer
======
ViViDboarder
I’ve become increasingly annoyed with this trend. Apple is doing it too on
iOS, though the ads are all for first party products. If you use Apple News
you can’t turn off all the teaser headlines for News+. If you use 4Gb of your
free iCloud storage you’ll be pestered with “Upgrade” notifications.

Similarly, it’s a little more expected on the web, but I used to have YouTube
Premium and now that I’ve canceled, every new YouTube session has a pitch for
premium.

~~~
wayneftw
I can’t use Spotify(premium!) without having a freaking in-app pop up on iOS
too.

I’m actually thinking about going back to pirating music and just building my
own player that load things off of S3.

~~~
Marsymars
I don't really get these complaints - the entire point of freemium services is
to upsell users to a pay-for tier.

~~~
wayneftw
I have premium!!

That’s the kicker…

~~~
joegahona
I have had premium since 2011 and aside from the occasional oddball popup for
a concert near me (which is always based on what I listen to), I never get
ads. What exactly are you seeing?

------
Priem19
Pick your flavor of Linux: [https://distrowatch.com](https://distrowatch.com).
I recommend Xubuntu, but whatever, as long as it's not Windows 10.

~~~
noncoml
Sadly the year of Linux on the desktop has yet to arrive.

Last time I tried a Linux distro on my NUC6i7KYK wifi was going down every few
minutes, despite upgrading to latest drivers and support for 200%
magnification of the UI on my 4k monitor was pretty bad.

~~~
zrm
The Linux driver situation will be the same until it becomes more popular.
Most hardware works and some doesn't, and older hardware works better than
newer hardware because popular hardware whose vendors suck often have better
drivers produced by the community eventually.

This is only a minor inconvenience because it means you have to choose the
right hardware. It becomes a major inconvenience if you choose the wrong
hardware, but nobody is forcing you to do that and you can always sell your
thing and buy a different thing.

~~~
noncoml
> This is only a minor inconvenience because it means you have to choose the
> right hardware. It becomes a major inconvenience if you choose the wrong
> hardware

So, year of linux on the desktop is not here yet..

------
nonfamous
Published Mar 17, 2017.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
It would be nice if someone could update the title. I only clicked on the link
because I thought it was news.

~~~
dang
Updated.

------
netcoyote
Great! When Windows gets awful enough, it will actually be the year of Linux
Desktop.

~~~
kylebenzle
Agree. I can't understand why anyone is still on windows or mac os. The world
does not make sense.

~~~
whyhow
I tried Ubuntu for the first time in years last month. At first I was pretty
happy with it, but gradually I grew frustrated. Every time I would install a
new library in R (statistical programming language) I would have to spend
10-15 minutes trying to figure out why it didn't work. I'd end up in this deep
rabbit hole of missing dependencies that I never had a problem with in MacOS
or windows

~~~
fishstamp82
I would recommend arch linux, everything exists in the aur and most things
work out of the box.

Dont buy the hype that arch is hard, its a really simple system imo.

~~~
ohazi
The setup process for Arch is challenging, but it can be a rewarding exercise
if you want to have a better understanding of how a Linux system is put
together. It's like Linux from Scratch, but less time consuming, and you end
up with a system that you can actually use when you're finished.

But yeah, once it's set up, and you've figured out how things typically work
in Arch (e.g. you install a package first, but nothing is enabled by default -
_you_ have to decide how you want it to start), it's a great system. You'll
learn how to actually use systemd, and will generally have a better feel for
how everything is supposed to function, which will make you better at
investigating things when they break, or when they don't work out of the box,
even on other systems.

Also the Arch wiki is an amazing resource regardless of what you're running.

I don't necessarily have any reservations about recommending Arch to a
beginner, but you do have to be curious and willing to learn. People who tried
Linux and then got frustrated because some piece of software didn't work quite
right out of the box probably wouldn't enjoy using Arch.

------
cs702
Clearly, this is a far more intrusive alternative than web advertising.

Many advertisers surely _love_ the idea of being able to advertise "from below
the application layer," via the operating system itself, using ever bit of
data they can collect directly from you, from the heart of your computer,
bypassing browsers, ad-blockers, firewalls, ISPs, etc.

Looks like this is the inevitable future -- I mean, present -- of Windows,
Android, and iOS.

:-(

------
mike50
2017

~~~
dpau
yes OP pls update title, this has been going on for years now

------
ecmascript
I love Windows 10 except for the ads and the intrusive spyware installed. This
is why I stopped being a .NET developer and went all in on open source stuff.
Switched to Ubuntu and Fedora and today they are so good there is really no
reason to use Windows for most folks.

My dad now uses Ubuntu, he doesn't seem to really notice any big difference
since he mostly use the web browser anyway. My grandma uses Ubuntu and my
mother used to but now have a Macbook.

The only negative thing with running linux is that some hardware has much
worse support still to this day.

------
xook
I know this is three years old, but my question remains the same (for lack of
data) – Is this localized to non-Pro or Enterprise editions of Windiws 10?

I haven't seen this behavior anywhere on my machine. Then again, I don't use
any of the default applications, and I've spent many an hour going through
every tiny setting wrt privacy/analytics settings.

The only place I've seen this crop up is a relative's computer which is the
Home edition.

------
noxer
I admit you need to uninstall a bunch of crap when you first install Windows
10. That sure sucks but its not a Windows thing. You get default apps on every
platform and the more of an "advanced" user you are the more likely you will
need to replace them. For a majority of people these apps are however what
they will use so kinda makes sense to have them preinstalled. Even for games,
people would find it weird if no game was present. Every windows they can
remember had games preinstalled. Anyway simply remove what you don't need
including OneDrive and you will not get ads or notification. Lock screen and
stat menu can be configured to not show tips or recommended apps. The store
itself can even be de-installed (if you don't need it). Obviously everything
is opt-out but that has been the case since ever.

PS: There are powershell scripts to automate cleanup if you have to do this
regularly its just a github search away.

~~~
holri
>You get default apps on every platform and the more of an >"advanced" user
you are the more likely you will need to >replace them.

This is not true for me with Debian.

~~~
noxer
It certainly is if you can find any platform that comes with Debian.

You may pick your distro and even pick predefined software collections you
want to have installed or simply install only the core. But really thats not
the point. You can build your personal windows 10 image an replace the default
apps too.

~~~
holri
You can not compare the debian software repository with a windows 10 image. I
do not need to buy new hardware often because Debian runs nice even on very
old hardware. I type this on a computer 14 years old, that just got apt-get
dist-upgrade since then. You can not do that with Windows.

~~~
noxer
You completely an intentionally missing the point or my post. And on top of
that your "Facts" are simply wrong

-There are software repository for windows wit GUI or CLI -I have a T60 it's about 14 years old it runs the last version of Windows 10 just fine. -There is no special hardware necessarily at all. Some super old CPUs may lack NX, PAE or SSE2 and thus would not run anything after Win7. but that's irrelevant machines with such old CPUs can not even render a modern website in a useful time no matter what OS is running underneath.

------
NullPrefix
Why the main picture of the article contains a depiction of upside down person
behind two bars?

~~~
derision
It's a medal icon like kind of thing

------
freediver
Countdown to free, ad-monetized Windows has started.

~~~
pugworthy
It already is essentially free. I did a full install the other day on a new
computer build and didn’t need a key. All it does is put an always on, fairly
innocuous message in the lower right corner of the screen.

~~~
29athrowaway
Businesses and governments get their licenses audited though. That's where the
bulk of the money is.

------
pacamara619
In other news: sky blue, water wet.

------
29athrowaway
Switch to Linux. No telemetry, no forced updates, no ads.

------
meddlepal
2017.

------
bzb3
(laughs in LTSC)

------
som33
It's almost like humanity is too stupid to understand when you buy criminally
coded stolen software as a service, you will get screwed.

The fact that parts of the OS functionality are living on some remote server
is a sign of idiocracy.

Steam, origin, uplay, epic games store, Windows 10, are all signs humanity is
stupid.

Watching the entire tech community steal software from the public beginning in
1997 with ultima online was enlightening.

No one should complain about windows 10 ads, you literally bought an OS that
is fraudulently coded, there is no reason for any OS to be client-server. It's
exactly the same as buying windows 95 or XP with missing files and a missing
CD/DVD that they didn't give you which is sitting in some remote servers
drive.

~~~
saagarjha
I must be too stupid to understand why you think Windows is “fraudulently
coded” or why communicating with a server is stupid…

~~~
pjmlp
A survivor from the M$ days I guess.

